# No E-Mail Updates - Yet Again........



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Ok its been four days now since my last e mail update from this site... Not very nice when yr trying to organise an event or follow a thread.

Whats up with this site lately? Surely it can be fixed?

It still runs so slow too... How long til the revamp? Pretty desperate for it now imo!

Feel free to answer, not that i'll know about it!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

10 days later and still not getting any updates


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It is Jae who looks after the server sider of things, so can you give him an email at jae(at)********.co.uk

I know he has been on a holiday/break recently, so that may explain the recent lack of reply.

Ta.


----------

